# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Synchiropus stellatus

## Pedro Azevedo

Synchiropus stellatus



Colocada por Scott W. Michael traduzido por Pedro Nuno Ferreira 

Synchiropus stellatus Smith, 1963
Dragonete estrelado (Dragonete brilhante como estrelas)

*Comprimento máximo:* 6 cm (2.4 polegadas)
*Distribuição geográfica:* Pacífico Oeste
*Cubicagem mínima do aquário:* 0.076m3 (76 litros - 20 galões Americanos) 
*Comidas & Alimentação:* Dificil de alimentar. Albergar num aquário fornecido com um leito de bem estabilizada areia viva que providencia comidas vivas naturais. Oferecer comidas carnudas incluindo camarão descascado ou artémia viva enriquecida com vitaminas usando nesse caso um longa pipeta, tubo de ar rígido ou uma pipeta de cozinha (NT: Poultry baster = pipeta de cozinha http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Cookbook:Baster) para depositar itens próximo do peixe sobre o substrato. Num aquário sem areia viva, alimentar 3 vezes por dia.

*Ìndice de adequabilidade em aquário:* 2 (dificil)
*Compatibilidade em aquário de recife:* Excelente
Cuidados em meio doméstico: Uma espécie ideal para aquários de recife com os macho vivamente coloridos a eriçarem uma primeira barbatana dorsal flamante para atrairem as fêmeas ou avisar os rivais. Para manter mais do que um escolham duas ou três fêmeas com um único macho. Esta espécie é maioritariamente indiferente a outros peixes mas pode ser importunada por outros peixes mais brigões. Tal como com outros dragonetes Synchiropus as grandes espinhas das bochechas podem ficar encravadas na malha de uma rede de peixes. Usem um recipiente para espécimes (NT=caixa armadilha para peixes) se for necessária a recolha.

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Bruno Silvestre

Boas,
é este o peixe que come planárias vermelhas?

----------


## Mário Santos

Olá..
este peixe é fácil de manter??

O que come?

Digo isto porque sou iniciante..

aguardo por resposta  :SbOk5:  

Abraço

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá..
> este peixe é fácil de manter??
> 
> O que come?
> 
> Digo isto porque sou iniciante..
> 
> aguardo por resposta  
> 
> Abraço


Nao e facil de manter devido a sua dieta. Deve ser colocado num aqua grande com um substrato bem maturado e recomendo que tambem tenhas refugio.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Como disse o Roberto, não é facil de manter devido à sua dieta.

Citando o que nos diz *Scott W. Michael no seu livro Marine Fishes - ISBN 1-890087-38-6 - TFH - pág 341* sobre esta "jóia" magnifica que é o _Synchiropus stellatus...

_


> *Scott W. Michael traduzido por Pedro Nuno Ferreira]* _ 
> Synchiropus stellatus Smith, 1963
> Dragonete estrelado (Dragonete brilhante como estrelas)
> 
> Comprimento máximo: 6 cm (2.4 polegadas)
> Distribuição geográfica:Pacífico Oeste
> Cubicagem mínima do aquário: 0.076m3 (76 litros - 20 galões Americanos) 
> Comidas & Alimentação: Dificil de alimentar. Albergar num aquário fornecido com um leito de bem estabilizada areia viva que providencia comidas vivas naturais. Oferecer comidas carnudas incluindo camarão descascado ou artémia viva enriquecida com vitaminas usando nesse caso um longa pipeta, tubo de ar rígido ou uma pipeta de cozinha (NT: Poultry baster = pipeta de cozinha http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Cookbook:Baster) para depositar itens próximo do peixe sobre o substrato. Num aquário sem areia viva, alimentar 3 vezes por dia.
> Ìndice de adequabilidade em aquário: 2 (dificil)
> ...


_


_
  Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

